# Selective hearing !!!!!!!!



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

My little girl just turned 10 years old and l was concerned because she seemed at times to be stone deaf. That is until l open the fridge and then, it's a miracle she is at my feet in a flash.
But at other times when l come home from work she is sleeping and l can step over her without her even flinching.
Sometimes at night she goes into a deep sleep and l have to put my ear to her nose to make sure she is still with us!
Outside when we go on walks if l whistle she will respond but sometimes zippo.
This caused me to train her with hand signal's in case she is in fact going deaf.

Is this normal???

Thanks

Alan


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes it is normal Alan. I can remember how at times Brandi and Keeper at times seemed not to hear me at all. But they could be sound asleep in another room and open the frig or crack a banana and they would come running. :doh:

Usually when they were looking directly at me they seemed to hear better, lip reading?  I would not be overly concerned about it.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

kingman said:


> My little girl just turned 10 years old and l was concerned because she seemed at times to be stone deaf. That is until l open the fridge and then, it's a miracle she is at my feet in a flash.
> But at other times when l come home from work she is sleeping and l can step over her without her even flinching.
> Sometimes at night she goes into a deep sleep and l have to put my ear to her nose to make sure she is still with us!
> Outside when we go on walks if l whistle she will respond but sometimes zippo.
> ...


Are you talking about your dog or your child? :--big_grin:


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Golden's really are the best canine's*

They are so funny at times and so gentle with kid's. When l walk my little girl past some homes it's a pleasure to see little kid's run up to her and give her a hug and just stroke her.
They don't seem to be scared of her at all but l never let a child come close unless a parent is present and must ask for permission at first.

There is really nothing like a Golden!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I know this concern, too. I have often wondered if my 10-year-old's hearing is going a little, too. I think it IS a bit - but I think she also does suffer from selective listening on occassion, too. :

If you have real serious concern - like she is walking towards a road or something and not responding, I'd have her checked. The deep sleeping is probably an indication that her hearing is going a bit. I know at the end of my previous poor old dog's life, he couldn't hear much at all. It was so sad - we'd walk in the front door and bang into him because he no longer heard us coming.  It broke my heart.


----------

